# Ootheca incubation



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a Chinese mantis ooth arriving any day now and im wondering what is the best way to hatch it. I would like to speed up the process if possible as im overun with fruit flies and i wouldnt want to wast them. 
Any sugestions?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

OK well i received 2 ooths today even though i only prayed for 1 but hay thats fine with me :2thumb:. Im going to use the 'string' method and house them in a plastic cup with tissue as substrate. As above my question is what sort of temps shall i set them at? Also do i spray every day/every other day/other? I have goggled this but cant find much saying what exactly im supposed to do for this species. I have kept an adult in the past and so now they are low maintenance so do i just keep the ooths like they are adults? Any suggestions please...? Thanks


----------



## Ecologica (Oct 14, 2008)

Last time i hatched one (years ago) i kept it at about 25-30c and misted the enclosure a couple of times a week. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Dont use tissue paper on the bottom as when it hatches they will get stuck under it and die. Also, place it in the tub in which u wish to house them in until they are bigger as it will save you hours of problems. 

Keep slightly above room temp, its fine. Its an easy species to breed. Spray the container once a week. Not directly on the ooth. Keep ventilated to reduce change of mould. And wait


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys ive got them set up pretty much like you said. Ive put tissue in there but will remove it if hiding places become apparent or do you mean they will actually be sticky and so will adhere to the tissue? Also how long is the likely to take?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

This is how they both looks at the moment. Dont really want to store them in a large tub yet as i want to gain as much control over heat/humidity as possible  

What can i use instead of tissue on the bottom?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

What do people normally use? Would pearlite be good? Or forest mulch?


----------



## summershow (Jun 12, 2008)

first of all be aware that mantis oothecae are very hardy and will hatch in a very wide variety of conditons. some people have thrown theres away nito the bin or dumped them in the corner thinking they wont hatch, and lo and behold they hatch out fine. so really, dont worry. 

secondly, that container is way too small. for a species that hatches out around twenty or so nymphs that might be fine (if a little too close to the ground), but for this species (Tenodera) which hatches out usually at least a hundred, its way too small. to give you an idea of the disaster it would be to hatch them in there, take a look at this:










its one of macro junkies photos of a Tenodera oothecae hatching. now imagine that happening in your container! in theory you could hatch them in yours but you would have to be on hand pretty much straight away to transfer them somewhere bigger, and like someone has already suggested you could save yourself ALOT of hassle by hatching the ooth in a bigger container that you would be keeping them in any way. i know you say you want to control the heat and humidity but its really not necessary, especially with this species. 

also if youre that worried about having the right conditions, larger containers will have better ventilation and therefore less chance of mould. as for what to use instead of tissue, ive found tissue to be fine for alot of species but there are some that for some reason love to try to burrow under it, get stuck and die. if you pack it in tight this shouldnt be a problem. there are myriad other choices for substrate. anything that holds alittle water and doesnt mould is fine.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Great reply thanks!! What sort of incubation time period is usual? Will get them into a bigger tub asap. Hadnt really thought of the sheer number :lol2:


----------



## summershow (Jun 12, 2008)

the incubation time depends alot on the temperature. the general rule of thumb is around 4 weeks if kept warm, though they can take 5 and 6 weeks. ive heard people say up to 7 and 8 weeks too but ive only had one species take anywhere near that long. between four and five weeks is the norm for me. it helps knowing when the ootheca was laid but that can be difficult if it was bought, not all sellers will know or record dates or even be willing to say. but basically put it in a bigger container, spray every other day or so and wait. its almost worse not knowing when it was laid as it could hatch any day (if fertile) but good luck!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks mate! I now have them in a 2ft pennine amongst some fake, it looks much better. Cant wait! Should be fun! Thanks again for the replies :2thumb:


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have an ootheca from an egyptian mantis and have put it in a large circular tank with a pair of tights over it as a lid (good for ventilation). Not sure what substrate to use. I use kitchen towel for the mantis.


----------

